# Brennor's RPG Corner



## tetnak (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello All!

I'd like to let everyone know about a great PbP Website features lots of great games!

Visit http://brennor.dyndns.org/rpg/

for ...

Eberron, Forgotten Realms, Star Wars, Great Original Fantasy, D20 Modern/Future, Oriental Adventures, and much more ...

Including World of Darkness, Legend of the Five Rings, Warhammer Fantasy/40K and GURPS.

So check us out at http://brennor.dyndns.org/rpg/

Thanks!

Tet


----------

